# CM Storm Trooper Seitenteil alternative



## Heretic (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hätte mal 2 Fragen.

1.) Gibt es für den Trooper alternative Seitenteile , bzw sind welche Geplant ? Wäre nähmlich sehr an einer Fullmesh oder (Plexi)Glas variante interessiert.

2.) Das Panel ist ja wirklich echt gut gelungen.  Nur eines Stört wirklich gewalltig das Piepsen beim ändern der Lüfter geschw. bzw beim An/Aus machen der Lichter.
Gibt es da ne Lösung für ? (falls nicht würde mir schon reichen , wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wie ich die "Piepseinheit"  zum Schweigen bringe , indem ihr die Position preisgibt.)

mfg Heretic


----------



## Mageastor CM (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Heretic,

für den Trooper ist ein Seitenteil auf jeden Fall geplant (mit Windowkit). Releasedatum kann ich dir nicht geben, da leider noch keins vorhanden ist. 

Zum Thema Piepen habe ich eine Frage nach oben gesannt! Ich hoffe das ich dir morgen (heute) eine Antwort geben kann .

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Heretic (24. Januar 2012)

Danke ich werde warten.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Heretic (25. Januar 2012)

Hi ,

gibt es schon neuigkeiten zum "Pieps"-Problem , würde das gerne aus der Welt schaffen , weil ich die wirklich gut gelungene Steuerung häufiger benutze.


mfg Heretic


----------



## Mageastor CM (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo Heretic noch habe ich keine Info. 
Das Problem ist das ich vielleicht auch bis nächste Woche warten kann.
In Taipe ist Drachenfest (was bei uns Silvester ist, ist bei denen so etwas).
Gedulde dich bitte noch ein bisschen 

Gruß Mageastor CM


----------



## Heretic (25. Januar 2012)

Aso na ok das wusst ich net , dann las se mal feiern , muss ich halt ne paar tage mit dem Piepsen leben. Bringt ja zum Glück keinen um 

mfg Heretic


----------



## Mageastor CM (28. Januar 2012)

Soooo Heretic,

der Pipston ist im Kabel verbund mit drinne. Raus machen kann man es nicht (so einfach).
Ich habe dennoch nach einer Lösung gefragt. Aber ich denk, da bekomm ich erst nach dem WE bescheid.

Ich will aber nicht zu viel Versprechen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Heretic (28. Januar 2012)

Jo, dank dir trotzdem schonmal ! Wenn es da ne einfache lösung für gäbe , wäre das echt schön , ansonsten muss ich selber tüffteln , jetzt weis ich ja schonmal wo man suchen muss.

thx und
mfg Heretic


----------



## auti (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

habe mir heute das Trooper Gehaeuse bestellt, passt denke ich perfekt fuer mich. Allerdings ist mir das Gepiepse auch schon bei einigen youtube Videos negativ aufgefallen und ich muss sagen, dass mich das jetzt schon nervt. 

Dachte mir, da klemm ich einfach den Lautsprecher ab, aber das scheint ja doch nicht so leicht zu sein?!

Gibts schon einen Workaround?

Gruesse
auti


----------



## sgniesi (16. März 2012)

Habe auch das Gehäuse, ein wirklich tolles Teil. Und das es ein Window-Kit geben könnte finde ich Prima, dann muß ich nicht jedes Mal mein Seitenteil abnehmen wenn einer die Technik sehen möchte...  Ich werde mich mal mit dem Piepsen auseinander setzten, dachte eigentlich das da ein Piezoelement auf der Platine sitzt... Werde mal sehen was ich da finde....


----------



## auti (28. März 2012)

Hallo,

und, gibt es schon Neuigkeiten? 

Gruesse
auti


----------



## Mageastor CM (29. März 2012)

Also ich kann euch sagen, dass ihr die Funktion des Pipens nicht einfach so abschalten könnt. 
Sie ist in der Gehäusesteuerung mit verankert


----------



## auti (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

hm, das klingt ja nicht so gut.  
Das Gehaeuse habe ich mittlerweile bekommen, allerdings baue ich den PC erst zusammen, wenn ich in ~ einem Monat dann mit Ivy Bridge alle Komponenten habe.

Vielleicht hat bis dahin ja jemand einen Trick auf Lager.. 

Gruesse
auti


----------



## The_Trasher (3. April 2012)

Also ich versteh euch da allesamt nicht so ganz. Wie oft ändert ihr denn eure Lüftergeschwindigkeit ?? Ich meine ich ändere die höchstens wenn ich spiele oder mal wieder Lust auf einen Benchmark habe, aber im Normalfall muss man da doch nicht ständig dran rumfummeln....

Wie lange wird das mit dem Window-Kit noch dauern ?


----------



## auti (4. April 2012)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Wie oft ändert ihr denn eure  Lüftergeschwindigkeit ?? Ich meine ich ändere die höchstens wenn ich  spiele oder mal wieder Lust auf einen Benchmark habe, aber im Normalfall  muss man da doch nicht ständig dran rumfummeln....


 
Ich nutze die Lueftersteuerung taeglich, beim Spielen drehe ich die  Luefter auf und sonst drehe ich sie runter, mit so einer Steuerung ist  das ja kein Problem und schnell erledigt.


----------



## The_Trasher (8. April 2012)

auti schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Lueftersteuerung taeglich, beim Spielen drehe ich die  Luefter auf und sonst drehe ich sie runter, mit so einer Steuerung ist  das ja kein Problem und schnell erledigt.


 
Aber über die "Nötigkeit" würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen. Also bei mir ist es fast egal, welche Lüfterstufe ich wähle. Bei mir hängen 2 CPU-Kühler-Lüfter, 2 Front, 1 Deckel und 1 Lüfter von der Rückseite dran, in Prime hab ich gerade mal 2-3 Grad Unterschied zwischen Lüfterstufe 4 und 6 !

Übrigens ist das neue Seitenteil erhältlich:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm Trooper Window Side Panel - black


----------



## auti (8. April 2012)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Aber über die "Nötigkeit" würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen. Also bei mir ist es fast egal, welche Lüfterstufe ich wähle. Bei mir hängen 2 CPU-Kühler-Lüfter, 2 Front, 1 Deckel und 1 Lüfter von der Rückseite dran, in Prime hab ich gerade mal 2-3 Grad Unterschied zwischen Lüfterstufe 4 und 6 !


 
Hi,
da hast du absolut recht, die paar Grad Unterschied sind wirklich egal. Wegen der Temperatur drehe ich die Luefter auch nicht rauf, ich habe da folgenden Grund:

Seit einigen Monaten habe ich eine 6950er Graka eingebaut. Sobald ich 10 Minuten BF3 spiele, faengt ein Spulenfiepkonzert an. Ich spiele auch andere Spiele, aber das Gratiskonzert gibts nur bei BF3. 
Lustig ist jetzt, sobald ich die Lueftersteuerung aufdrehe, hoert der Radau auf! 
Frag mich jetzt bitte nicht ob das an der Temperatur oder vermutlich eher am geaenderten Stromverbrauch liegt, das ist mir nur zufaellig mal aufgefallen. Jedenfalls hilft es. 

Gruesse
auti

PS: meine Luefter


3 saugend (vorne, unten, seitlich)
2 blasend (hinten, oben)


----------

